# Rough side or smooth?



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I prefer smooth outside against my fingers, I think it helps facilitate a slick release. 
Philly


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

same here


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It depends a lot on the type of leather. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> It depends a lot on the type of leather. -- Tex-Shooter


I am shooting nothing but yours Bill, they are very smooth.
Philly


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

philly said:


> I prefer smooth outside against my fingers, I think it helps facilitate a slick release.
> Philly


 Ditto


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I recommend smoot .


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the smooth side out. Tried it in and had problems with ammo.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Rough side out for me.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I shoot it which ever way it flops now.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

You gota love that Dgui, I am supprised that you even use a pouch man. LOL
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I tried both the method and I mostly like smooth outside against my fingers


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

With the leather I use now both sides are rough. However if I were to use a different type of leather I would want the smooth side on the outside.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I like the smooth side on the inside.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

philly said:


> I prefer smooth outside against my fingers, I think it helps facilitate a slick release.
> Philly


Smooth out rough in.. Helps release and holds ammo better.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> With the leather I use now both sides are rough. However if I were to use a different type of leather I would want the smooth side on the outside.










But i like the rough on both sides!!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

rough side out.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

When I think about it.....it seems logical to have the rough side out giving the shooter a better grip and the smooth side in giving the ammo a well.....smoother release. In practice, I use the smooth side out because it feels better and for me being comfortable really helps with consistent accuracy!


----------

